# Starcraft 2



## Scotttoews (Feb 26, 2012)

I just bought Starcraft 2 yesterday and it won't install on my computer. I am running windows 7 64 bit. It gets to about 60 percent complete and then says I it can't install certain files


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this from a disc or digital download?
Are you running the installer as administrator?
What's the exact error message? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Scotttoews and welcome to TSF!

If this is a downloaded executable you could try installing the program via safe mode.

To get into safemode you have to reboot your computer, and as it performs POST (before Windows starts loading) you spam (usually) F5 or delete (DEL) until a boot options screen appears. Just use the arrow keys to select safe mode at this point.

Normally there is no password for the default administrator account, if this isn't the case type in your normal password.


----------

